# accuracy



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

does the width between the fork determine how effective your anchor point can be?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, but I am mystified by your question. Perhaps it would help if you could reword it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

sure thing. I realized the other day when I went to the park to practice a bit that my anchor point wasnt as effective with a slingshot that has 1 and a half inch gap between forks as it was with a slingshot that had a two and a half inch gap. I was wondering if one is just better for intuitive shooting. I prefer gangsta ott so I usually aim.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

if you're side-shooting and aiming with a fixed anchor point, the fork width will determine your "zero." Narrower forks will put your zero out farther because you are raising the frame up higher to line up the side of the fork with your target. I find my narrow forks are handy for longer distance shooting, whereas wider forks are better for 11 yard target shooting because I don't have to put the target so high in the air above the fork.

that's all with my tubes, draw length, and anchor point of course. results may vary


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That sounds awesome man. I knew angles came into play. And what youre saying about long distance makes sense. Guess the bridge to cross then is how far does a target need to be placed in order to hit it accurately with a narrower fork,


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

yeah, and you can adjust the type of elastic and length of elastic as well to adjust speed, given a fixed anchor point. I use thin 1/8" tubes and wide forks at home to put me spot on at 11 yards with the target right on the side of my fork. for shooting in the field I use thicker 2040 tubes that give me a lot more speed, and then the side of my fork is right on at about 25 yards with the same frame.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Practice has more to do with accuracy than fork gap, shooting style, bands, ammo, anchor point or anything else.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, yep, yep to what MJ said. Personally, I prefer smaller frames with a narrower gap. I use a floating anchor and sight down the bands ... sideways hold. But I shoot the same way regardless of fork gap, and I have slingshots with a variety of gap widths. Every frame I shoot shoots just a bit differently. A couple of shots are all it takes for me to get things pretty well dialed in.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. . I worked it out today. Im most accurate with a ttf shooter, 2 and 1/2 gap , cant wait to post a video and get a ton of practice. I hear there is a tournament in pa. Im in nyc so who knows , a man can dream lol


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

M.J said:


> Practice has more to do with accuracy than fork gap, shooting style, bands, ammo, anchor point or anything else.


Words of wisdom.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep, practice and that yields what you can shoot best. As your abilities increase you will likely find that you can shoot a variety of frames, as Charles indicated he does. Everyone wants to find the Holy Grail of slingshots however, it's human nature to give preference to SOMETHING, be it subliminal or subconscious like for the aesthetics or feel or whatever the subconscious mind identifies with, or be it logical and calculated. Life is a combination of both..conscious and subconscious minds working at the same time...sometimes in conflict. So bottom line is whatever makes you happy at what range is good.

I bent down some wide metal forks I made to use at longer distance so the target wouldn't be hidden behind the top fork (I shoot gangsta and jaw/ear anchor) at 15 meters, my fav distance.

I haven't been able to do this but Charles uses forks with extremely narrow passage to much success, and many others do as well...pickle forks essentially but you have to develop a wrist flip downward at the right millisecond to allow free passage of the bands and pouch and ammo else a fork hit or hand hit. But mastery of this is highly possible for some. I can't shoot for a dang like that but many can. The wrist flip part of my brain never developed as a child I guess. LOL

As said in a post above adjusting the band strength and ammo weight can yield varying trajectories and hence velocities (or vice-versa). Remember however a slingshot is not a fire arm and has distance limits. A contra to that statement is the slingshot maestro Bill Hays' video of an aluminum soft drink can hit at 75 yards...and it went through too...not just a bounce off. I can hardly see a can at 75 yards let alone ever hit one, yet I have excellent vision. I guess Bill's is like an eagle's!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

best decision I made was joining the forum. thank you. im like a lion who stumbled upon wiser lions .. I feel at home in a sense. actual people who assist and have no problem doing so because of the love they have for the sport. the city aint got to many humans left.. just programs (matrix) haa


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Seconding MJ's valued statement, your learning curve for shooting anything...rifles, pistols, shotguns, bows, slingshots, or any sport or really anything occurs in steps. Initially you enjoy a nice surge in ability that eventually peaks and flattens out. Then it seems you don't improve much no matter how much you practice. But persistence pays and all of a sudden you increment your ability and that eventually peaks and flattens out. That second step in the "learning curve" is what we are all after.

A lot of serious self study is necessary, be critical but be your own hero. Give yourself attaboys and encouragement, be positive. And yes you can learn a lot from others. For example, when I first joined this forum, I only knew a minimum of things compared to now. Yes I had years of shooting and yes as a kid I got really good, then dropped slingshots and kept up with archery. Five years ago or so, at least forty some years later I revived my slingshot enthusiasm. I didn't know about band types or designs...tapered, non tapered, tubes vs flats, even how to tie using rubber instead of string. I didn't know how to cut Theraband or even what Theraband was! So not only shooting skill but general knowledge about slingshots I gained by reading and doing.

My slingshot collection now numbers 17...I made all but two wire frames and crafting them was enjoyable too. Now I have frames that really fit my hand. While ergonomics isn't important to some, it is to me...you will find a comfort zone as well in many aspects of shooting. Maybe we'll see your slingshot nominated some day for slingshot of the month. But if that's not your goal it doesn't matter, enjoying your hobby matters. Making a beauty queen slingshot is the furthest thing from my mind but many do want to achieve aesthetics way beyond my examples. If it makes them happy, great. That's the object...to be happy with what you are.

You'll find this forum is a wealth of resources but as MJ said, ya gotta shoot and shoot a lot and I'll add, be self critical, take each shot with thought...is your anchor the same each shot..exactly the same? Are you flinching when you release the pouch? Are you using an index finger-thumb pinch hold or gripping with a death grip the pouch creating as Charles says a "speed bump" effect that greatly affects impact points. Is your banding too strong and you shake? All sorts of things enter into hitting a target consistently and this is not a complete list. As in anything you've just gotta practice and be self critical.

The hand craft angle of making your own slingshots is just as rewarding for many of us..some not..but it doesn't matter, the sport itself has many facets of attainment. I shoot to concentrate, focus, relax and excuse all else form my mind except my shooting. To me that is reward enough. Others shoot to hunt as well to provide a good supper of wild meats. Others shoot to attain the best scores in competition, others to attain the highest velocity (speed freaks section) or highest impact energy (ergs). There are a number of satisfying angles to shooting, each of us has picked form those facets that which makes us happy.

Have an excellent weeknd and help yourself to a great hobby...slingshots.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chuck, sometimes you actually make sense.  :lol:


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

in my experience I found out that with same anchor point same bands.. the slingshot with a bigger pork gap shoot a touch lower hen shooting in gangsta style


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Is this ever happen to you? 
Target at ca. 6 meter... 0 hits of 10
Target at over 20 meter ... 8 hits of 10

More distance more accuracy

Is it legal?

This happen to me this afternoon

Only luck or is there a valid reason?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> if you're side-shooting and aiming with a fixed anchor point, the fork width will determine your "zero." Narrower forks will put your zero out farther because you are raising the frame up higher to line up the side of the fork with your target. I find my narrow forks are handy for longer distance shooting, whereas wider forks are better for 11 yard target shooting because I don't have to put the target so high in the air above the fork.
> 
> that's all with my tubes, draw length, and anchor point of course. results may vary


 widget this should explain. Helped me alot


----------

